# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  10 Commandments of Astral Living (Need your help)

## Something Else

I'm trying to come up with 10 really important rules to live by when one finds they are lucid dreaming. 

I could say for instance like one might be "Stay engage and grounded". Or another might be "Go with the flow". And so on. 

Does anybody have any suggestions for things to do or not do?

----------


## Lang

Moved to another Beyond dreaming. 

Lang.

DV. Mod.

----------

